# Freud FT2000e



## bigbillspero (Oct 25, 2013)

I'm trying to attache my 20 year old Freud ft2000e to the Rockler ellipse cutting jig. There two sets of holes in the base, 4 small equidistant screws that hold the factory base plate on and there is a Triangle shaped three hole pattern. the three hole pattern seem to be made up of approx., 1/4" tapped holes but of course they are not. Can anyone tell me the screw/thread size of these holes?
I've glued up red oak panels that I want to cut into end table tops so I'm planing concentric 1/4" passes hence why i'm using the heavier router.


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Bill, do you have a set of guide bushings?

Do as BJ and I [and possiblly, many others] have and drill a 1" hole in the mounting plate.

Attach a 1" guide bush to the router, insert in plate and rotate. Easy as.....


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

*router screws.....*

Bill, to answer your original question, the 3 holes in my jig are 15/64". But that is not the important measurement. What you need to know is what machine screws do you need to go into the alloy base on the router.

According to my "Thread Detective" an M6 bolt will fit through the holes.

I think......


----------



## frankr4ever (Jan 12, 2012)

In the past ,I have taken the object to ACE and matched the bolts at the store.....Ends the guessing


----------



## rwbaker (Feb 25, 2010)

Frank does the same as I do, as Freud uses metric.

Good luck - Baker


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

You should be able to use the existing screw that attach the black base to the alloy router base.


----------



## Gene Howe (Jul 10, 2007)

James, 
I use the Freud ft2000 with the Rockler guide and had to purchase longer screws. 
Like Frank, I took the base to Ace and located the correct size.


----------



## 64 ford (Apr 21, 2013)

Hi Bill
I would use a screw pitch gauge on one of the existing screws.Much easier then dropping the screw on the floor And having it roll under the bin!(has happened)
Oh-welcome to the forum.
Regards Dennis


----------



## bigbillspero (Oct 25, 2013)

*responses*

Hi guys, thank you all for the input. I do have a set of guide bushings but I'm hesitant to drill a big hole in the jig that doesn't secure the router, I think you were bang on with the M6 answer, I'm running into an issue at the big box stores finding something without a hex head or a very large straight slot ones. 
My plan at this point is to rotate the router about 30 Degrees and mark and drill a new set of the triangle pattern. (the one that came on the jig was close but just enough off that if I re-drilled one of the holes I'd introduce play). I'm in the process of looking online for 3 sets of the pan head m6 screws in 1/2, 3/4 and 1". I'll attach some pics as I proceed. Again Thanks.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi

No need to fix the router to the jig, the one I use is a 1 1/2" but you can make a plug to take on the " PC type guide as well,it worth the time to make the slot longer in the main part of the jig so you can smaller holes or ovals//
I have two Freud's routers that I use in my router tables if I need a big router I just pop the router of the table and use it with the mounting plate on it..

===


----------



## bigbillspero (Oct 25, 2013)

*results*

Ok guys, this is what I ended up with. I made a blank from plywood for my wife to see if she could live with it. To be honest I think 90 bucks is too much for the jig but after drilling it for my router I'm going to have to find uses for it. Thanks again for the posts


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

All's well that ends well. 
I used mine to make a template for making smaller templates with various guide bush off sets.


----------

